# [Help] KDE: TouchPad reset to default settings on new KDE (July 2020)



## Mjölnir (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi everybody,

after upgrading to the quarterly Q3/2020 packages, my touchpad is reset to the default settings on every new login.  I have to enable my settings over & over again.  It's only 3 mouse clicks, but still very annoying. Any suggestions how to solve this?
Thx in advance.


----------

